# Recommendations for Venice, LA trip



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I will be in NOLA in early september and I would like to drive to Venice and fish the marsh one day for reds and go offshore the 2nd day. Does anyone have a recommendation for a guide down there?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I know Christian Yergens goes from Florida to Louisiana about that time of year to chase the bull reads. I don't know if he'd be there quite that early, but you could check with him to see. [email protected]


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I have had good trips inshore with Miles LaRose. Greg Arnold has good rep. Al Keller is another. 
Joe


----------



## TxRedman (Oct 22, 2013)

For fly fishing close to NOLA check out Capt Greg Moon louisianaflyfishingcharters.com goes outta hopedale. Spent two days with him and it was fantastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

^^^^^ The two posts above mine list most of the heavy hitters in South East Louisiana for flyfishing redfish. Greg Dini is another one but he spends half the year tarpon fishing in Florida. These days there are more and more guys getting into the guide business for fly fishing in the marsh. I would search google and/or call Uptown Angler and they can hook you up with guides that book through them. How dead set are you fishing offshore one day? Hopedale is closer to N.O. and is on par, if not better, for fly fishing for redfish.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

All good recs and the guys from Shallow Water Expeditions- Dave Mangum, Preston Sutter, etc head to Venice around that time of year too.

You may remember them from doing this video (this is around Hopedale):


----------

